# Quartz Conerly



## Willjo (Nov 27, 2016)

Found nice 3 5/16 Quartz Conerly today


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2016)

Dadgum, that is a nice one, and some exceptional work with quartz.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2016)

Kool


----------



## EAB1911 (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow! What a nice find. It looks perfect.


----------



## Duff (Nov 28, 2016)

I've found a many quartz points, but that may be the most complete one I've seen. Very nice and very nice job by the man who made it!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 28, 2016)

That's for sure a beauty!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 28, 2016)

Sweet! Very nice point, and I'd like to have a truckload of that quality of quartz.


----------



## Katalee (Nov 28, 2016)

nice,a work of art.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 28, 2016)

That's a beauty!!!


----------



## Willjo (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for all nice comments i was happy with it also.


----------



## dtala (Nov 29, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sweet! Very nice point, and I'd like to have a truckload of that quality of quartz.




no lie, ya don't see many points of that quality quartz stone.

I found hundreds of points of poor quality white quartz around West Point Lake in the late 70s, but very, very few of that quality. And not many chert points either.


----------



## Tider79 (Dec 1, 2016)

That's a real work of art. Any idea how old it might be?


----------



## Willjo (Dec 2, 2016)

Tider79 said:


> That's a real work of art. Any idea how old it might be?



Between 4800 and 5500 Before Present or BP with a plus or minus of 139 BP


----------



## GLS (Dec 2, 2016)

Made by a master craftsman.  Patient, too.  Gil


----------



## apoint (Dec 2, 2016)

Willjo said:


> Found nice 3 5/16 Quartz Conerly today


First one I have seen of that size and quality. Very nice.


----------

